# Roofing advice



## whitehalljoe (Apr 19, 2001)

I have a hunting cabin in the Lake City area that needs a new roof. Flatter roof(less than 4x12 pitch) with 3 layers rolled roofing to be removed. About 2000 sq. ft. of surface. Should I go with shingles or metal and how do I find a good roofer in that area?


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

Below 4/12 you have specific installation instructions per the state and any manufacturer. The state and most shingle manufacturers state you can shingle down to 2/12 with specific underlayment ( waterPROFFING). There are some newer rolled products that are easy to install and carry a warranty unlike regular roled rofing. Certainteed's "peal and Stick" *SA Flintlastic* product is very good and the instructions are eazy to follow. This is commercial type product made for Residences and commercial buildings. Call you local lumber yard or roofing ditributor and ask for someone who specializes in "low Slope Roofing".


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Metal and do it yourself. Goes on quick and looks good. Can go right over the rolled roofing.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Look into a rubber roof, last forever, maintenance free. I had one done and it was slick.,


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

They say you can go over your exising roof with some metal roofing, but I would not. That stuff moves ever so slightly with weather changes and in my opinion will rub through over time and cause major problems, tear off the old first and put the correct underlayment on. Also if you decide to go rubber, make sure you get a complete glue in and not a bar system, as they never last. But with a 4/12 you will be fine with a asphalt shingle. And you should get the entire life expectancy out of them. If you have alot of debris fall on your roof(ie. pine needles amd leafs) just broom or spray them off periodically so it doest stay wet, especially in the valleys where they like to build up. Good luck.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Laminate, dimensional, archetectural (same shingle different names) would be your best bet for your roof. Check with the local supply houses or lumber yards for a good roofer. Make sure to get referalls.


----------



## whitehalljoe (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the info guys. I knew that there would be people here who know more than the average guy and could help me.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

If you go with someone, please make sure they're licensed and insured. Because the hacks who aren't are killing us legitimate ones.:rant:


----------



## whitehalljoe (Apr 19, 2001)

Does anyone have information or experience with metal roofs compared to shingles?


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

outdoor junkie said:


> If you go with someone, please make sure they're licensed and insured. Because the hacks who aren't are killing us legitimate ones.:rant:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A properly installed double lock standing seam roof with either a Kynar or Hylar coating can be expected to last for decades with little cosmetic degredation, and no loss of watertight integrity. Copper double lock systems can last for centuries. Snap lock systems, while much less expensive to install, are junk IMHO. The failure points on snap lock systems are too numerous to list in one post.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Metal is the way to go. Esox has said it all.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Metal is the way to go. Esox has said it all.


 


Anybody that knows roofing see the price difference between shingles and metal decreasing because of rising oil prices? Just curious.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

fishenrg said:


> Anybody that knows roofing see the price difference between shingles and metal decreasing because of rising oil prices? Just curious.


Yes asphaly shingles are going crazy. Price from my wholesaler has almost doubled from the beginning of the year to now. You are going to start seeing alot more metal roofs.


----------

